# When to expect kittens



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

Hi all. I'm new here but I've been sort of floating around for a while reading all of your kind advice and comments to one another for the last few weeks.
Anyway, my 1 year old kitty Polly is pregnant. It's my own fault really. I was due to get her spayed but we went through a tough time financially and put it off until things were better. Long story short, she got out, got pregnant and now I will deal with the consequences. (She will be spayed after the babies are born and weaned.)

So.. I'm just looking for abit of advice and companionship to be honest and no hate please! Im not sure how far along she is, I can feel and see the baby/ies moving around inside her tummy and she has a visible bump and protruding pink nipples. She's started looking for nests and is absolutely eating me out of house and home! 
So is there any signs that I should be looking for in the final week for example?

Thanks for any advice and lovely to meet you all .

Will try attach a before pregnancy pic and a current one so you can see how big she's getting.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Photos don't help, but do you know the date(s) she got out and/or the date you first felt kittens moving? Or even the date you realised she was pregnant?

If you know when she got out then 60-70 days later kittens will come along. People usually first feel kittens moving with about 2 weeks to go, and most people only notice 'oops' litters at about 5 weeks e.g. 4 1/2 weeks to go.

Read all the info on the iCatCare site, it's very good:

https://icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens/my-cat-having-kittens

Make sure you have your vet's emergency details - phone number and where to go, which might not be their normal surgery.


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. Yep I've got the Vets number saved just in case. I'm not sure of the exact date she escaped unfortunately. I should have saved it! Hindsight is a great thing. I know it was probably 6-8 weeks ago but again I'm not 100% sure. I knew she was pregnant a couple of weeks after the escape. I picked her up and felt her huge nipples But again that could have been around 5/6 weeks ago. Sorry I'm not being very helpful at all!!

Thanks for your help! 

X


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

So any time soon is as much as can be said.


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

Haha yes unfortunately! Just have to sit and wait and watch her like a hawk Haha. I'm excited even though I feel guilty for allowing it to happen. I guess it's done now. Best focussing on keeping my lovely girl healthy and her babies.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Ariel2611 said:


> Hi,
> these sites might help:
> 
> http://www.cat-world.com.au/parturition-birth-in-cats.html
> ...


Probably because ideally by a year old, the cat should be long spayed. There are a lot of threads where this happens. The OP says they have been around a while so have probably seen a few.


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

Ariel2611 said:


> Hi,
> these sites might help:
> 
> http://www.cat-world.com.au/parturition-birth-in-cats.html
> ...


Thanks so much that's really kind and means a lot! I will have a look tonight. I've just been looking at her tummy and the babies are going absolutely crazy in there! I can see them rolling and kicking like mad it's amazing. I'm so excited to meet her little kitties. Xxx

Will try to upload a gif of them moving x


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

MilleD said:


> Probably because ideally by a year old, the cat should be long spayed. There are a lot of threads where this happens. The OP says they have been around a while so have probably seen a few.


Yes I was due to have her spayed at 4 months old but due to financial issues it didn't happen so I kept her inside until it improved and we could afford it. But then.. she escaped! But I won't allow it to happen again and will ensure she is spayed as soon as it's safe for her.


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

Ariel2611 said:


> YOUR VERY WELCOME
> keep us updated


Oh I definitely will. Thanks so much xxx


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Kezzybee said:


> Yes I was due to have her spayed at 4 months old but due to financial issues it didn't happen so I kept her inside until it improved and we could afford it. But then.. she escaped! But I won't allow it to happen again and will ensure she is spayed as soon as it's safe for her.


This is rather a concern to me. The cost of a spay is nothing compared to rearing a litter of kittens even if all goes according to plan. If there are problems with the birth or the health of mother or babies subsequently, costs can mount alarmingly.


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

QOTN said:


> This is rather a concern to me. The cost of a spay is nothing compared to rearing a litter of kittens even if all goes according to plan. If there are problems with the birth or the health of mother or babies subsequently, costs can mount alarmingly.


Well there is no need for you to be concerned. If you must know, my partner was laid off at work, but is now back at work so we can afford the vets bills for polly and her kittens care with no problems at all. So thank you for your concern but she and her babies will be more than adequately cared for.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Kezzybee said:


> Well there is no need for you to be concerned. If you must know, my partner was laid off at work, but is now back at work so we can afford the vets bills for polly and her kittens care with no problems at all. So thank you for your concern but she and her babies will be more than adequately cared for.


I am relieved to hear this. My concern is only ever for cat welfare.


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

QOTN said:


> I am relieved to hear this. My concern is only ever for cat welfare.


No I understand, I feel the same which is why I've obviously felt guilty for allowing this but I'm trying to move on now and just look forward to her babies arrival and the future xx


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

Hopefully this works! Here's a gif of her kitty's kicking away and rolling around.


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

We have a kitten! Labour started an hour ago and we have the first kitten now. Polly is doing so well. She's been cleaning and sorting her baby out straight away. Wish us luck xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sounds like Polly knows what she is doing.
Remember to count placenta's for each kitten

Wishing you luck x


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Sounds like Polly knows what she is doing.
> Remember to count placenta's for each kitten
> 
> Wishing you luck x


Thanks so much. Yep seems like she knows what to do. Aren't they incredible having such amazing instincts. One kitten so far, one placenta xx


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

Catcoonz how long can they go in between delivering kittens?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

The first horn delivery cats can be 30 minutes apart.
They can then have a break for a few hours then delivery the 2nd horn kittens.


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> The first horn delivery cats can be 30 minutes apart.
> They can then have a break for a few hours then delivery the 2nd horn kittens.


Thanks I'm seeing signs of her starting again now xx


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

Well I thought she was starting again but it seems not yet. Not sure if there's more in there or not yet! Will keep an eye. X


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Kezzybee said:


> Catcoonz how long can they go in between delivering kittens?


Anything from a few minutes to many hours. The longest I've had was about 8 hours but I've heard of over a day. So long as she isn't in active labour without delivering a kitten not to worry.

She's unlikely to have just one kitten.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I have had a live kitten delivered 16 hours after the rest of the litter.


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks for your replies. Still no sign of any more kittens yet. She's feeding the one she has well and has left the nest once or twice to have some food and then has quickly ran back. She's tired and is having a sleep now with her little one x


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

Polly and her mini me


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

My queen always has one kitten.


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> My queen always has one kitten.


Does she. Strange little things aren't they. She's been Very clingy to me and doesn't like me leaving the nest side so I don't know whether that's her seeking reassurance or if she's letting me know some more are on the way. We shall see anyway xx thanks x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

One of my queens also went 36 hours before her last kitten was born safe.x


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

I think Polly is only going to have the one baby. She's showing no signs of having any more and her tummy feels empty to me. No more movement etc. I'd love to just have the one, we will be keeping him or her xxx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> One of my queens also went 36 hours before her last kitten was born safe.x


We've had similar. 3 girls with mum settled, then 8 hours later a boy and a further 24 hours a final surprise boy.
The boys got names fitting their late entry 

Make sure to weigh the kitten daily if you're not already, hopefully she'll settle and raise the baby, my girls don't like singletons, not enough to keep their interest. Luckily I've been able to put them onto other mums.


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

spotty cats said:


> We've had similar. 3 girls with mum settled, then 8 hours later a boy and a further 24 hours a final surprise boy.
> The boys got names fitting their late entry
> 
> Make sure to weigh the kitten daily if you're not already, hopefully she'll settle and raise the baby, my girls don't like singletons, not enough to keep their interest. Luckily I've been able to put them onto other mums.


Thanks for all your great advice and support. It means a lot cos I haven't really got anyone to talk to! :Arghh
I weighed the little one yesterday at 3pm (will do so today at same time) he/she was 126g the little chunk. 
Polly has been a fab mother so far. She has barely left the nest and only for a wee or food and water and then rushes right back at any tiny squeak the kit makes. I'm so proud of her. Xx I've got a pic of baby's bits if anyone can try sexing it? It's not the best of pics sorry!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like a little boy x


----------



## Kezzybee (Jun 2, 2017)

catcoonz said:


> Looks like a little boy x


Thanks! I was hoping he would be a boy hehe xx


----------

